# Ford Focus ST Mountune - Spring Clean Part 1



## ThcKid (Apr 9, 2010)

Back again, and a big thanks to all who looked at my detail on my mrs. Colorado Red Fiesta Zetec-S TDCi.

As anyone who read my Fiesta thread will know, the Zetec-S was really just a guinea pig for my car, The Focus ST Mountune. It has had quite a lot of volcanic ash on it  and is generally dirty. The paint is OK but needed some minor correction to the swirls. Surpise on Ford Panther Black .

Got up early and washed my MF mitts and cloths, then checked the weather. All was good, cool, bright, dry and breezy and fairly overcast - ideal for a detail :thumb:

Well here he is:




























I started with the Karcher and foam gun to try and lift some of the dried in dirt.




























First up was the engine bay, i'm sorry to have to show this as its very embarrassing. The Xenon washers blow all the s**t straight off the headlights and into the engine bay:




























So i got out my tools to tackle it:










Engine running i cleaned it up with spray and a brush, then powerwashed off being very careful.



















Then i dressed it with Megs Last Touch:



















Next up was the wheels and door jambs, using Megs shampoo plus and MF washmitt:




























Full hand wash using MF wasmitts and Megs Shampoo plus and 2 Bucket Method:










Dry using Huge MF waffle weave towel:










A few pics of the swirling and paint damage i was looking to correct:



















All dried off and i was thinking that it really didn't need a clay bar. Then i decided that it if a job is worth doing, its worth doing right! . I'm really glad i decided to clay now:



















Washed off again then dried then pulled onto the drive ready for the Mac Daddy.










BREW TIME. Please don't kill me for this 










Weapons of choice for the correction:










Taped up then got some 50:50 pics:










Polished off using MF towel (very happy with the results):



















Next up is 2 good coats of Chemical Guys XXX Hardcore paste wax applied by hand. Typically the sun came out as soon as i applied it! 














































Polished the tailpipes from this:










To This:










Gave him a quick once over with Megs Last Touch, slicked the tyres and hey presto:



















Some nice reflections now:




































































































The doors jambs / shuts looking much nicer:



















And just as i was going inside, the sun caught my shiny tailpipe :thumb:










Hope you all enjoyed as much as me. Comments / advice welcome :wave:


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Looks great. I love the Mountune remap, but I can't push myself to spend £400 getting the exhaust done too.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

cracking :thumb:


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

Great work, looks excellent, well done!


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Great work and pic's.............:thumb:


----------



## G51 NAV (Jan 14, 2007)

That looks brilliant. Black is always such a rewarding colour when you can make a difference as pronounced as that. Well done!

Funny feeling if I ever bought a modern car it would be a Focus ST. If only they made a five door option!


----------



## liam99 (Dec 29, 2009)

Good work and nice car.


----------



## Mister-Jimbo (Nov 29, 2006)

G51 NAV said:


> That looks brilliant. Black is always such a rewarding colour when you can make a difference as pronounced as that. Well done!
> 
> Funny feeling if I ever bought a modern car it would be a Focus ST. If only they made a five door option!


They do! :thumb:

Cracking car & nice work there bud! :buffer:


----------



## Andy. (Apr 11, 2010)

Looking well indeed. As said already black is stunning when cleaned up well.


----------



## ThcKid (Apr 9, 2010)

G51 NAV said:


> That looks brilliant. Black is always such a rewarding colour when you can make a difference as pronounced as that. Well done!
> 
> Funny feeling if I ever bought a modern car it would be a Focus ST. If only they made a five door option!


They do a 5 door too


----------



## Theval (Feb 24, 2010)

Looks realy good mate:thumb::thumb:


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

nice detail, good reflections now.


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

top job


----------



## Mondeo220 (Apr 19, 2010)

G51 NAV said:


> That looks brilliant. Black is always such a rewarding colour when you can make a difference as pronounced as that. Well done!
> 
> Funny feeling if I ever bought a modern car it would be a Focus ST. If only they made a five door option!


They defiantly do a 5 door, but they are comparatively rare, the 3 door completely outsells it.

I very nearly bought a Focus ST, but the Mondeo came up at a price i would of been a fool to ignore.


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

love it great work and mountune power:thumb:


----------



## PSJ (Apr 18, 2010)

Lovely!

PSJ


----------



## Blechdosenbill (Mar 6, 2010)

Great work and car ! 

Last weekend i´ve detailed a black Focus ST and i love the paint ! 
Soft and easy to polish ;-)


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

nice work, great looking car

what mountune bits have you got then?


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

very tidy work


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

ALANSHR said:


> what mountune bits have you got then?


There are only 2 packages. The tuning package which is intercooler, air filter and remap and the cat back system.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Good work mate


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Top job mate. Is that Panther Black? I've got the ST in Sea Grey. How much do the monotune packages cost?


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

tmitch45 said:


> Top job mate. Is that Panther Black? I've got the ST in Sea Grey. How much do the monotune packages cost?


Engine improvement (air filter, intercooler and remap) = £1200
Cat back exhaust = £400


----------



## ThcKid (Apr 9, 2010)

jamest said:


> Engine improvement (air filter, intercooler and remap) = £1200
> Cat back exhaust = £400


Well worth every penny though. Totally transforms the car! :thumb:


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Nice work love the car. My little fiesta Panther Black as well ... thats as far as the similarities go though :lol:

Are those the stupid buckets from B and Q where the handles fall off every time you put the bucket on the floor?


----------



## ThcKid (Apr 9, 2010)

gr33n said:


> Nice work love the car. My little fiesta Panther Black as well ... thats as far as the similarities go though :lol:
> 
> Are those the stupid buckets from B and Q where the handles fall off every time you put the bucket on the floor?


They are the £1 buckets from B&Q. Not had any problems with them as yet though and i've had them over a year. Hope they don't go wrong now


----------



## *TAY* (May 17, 2009)

G51 NAV said:


> Funny feeling if I ever bought a modern car it would be a Focus ST. If only they made a five door option!


They do ! :thumb:

Nice work looks great, how does the mountune exhaust sound ?


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

ThcKid said:


> Well worth every penny though. Totally transforms the car! :thumb:


Too true. £1200 I have no problem spending and couldn't recommend it enough to anyone else with an ST.


----------



## ThcKid (Apr 9, 2010)

*TAY* said:


> They do ! :thumb:
> 
> Nice work looks great, how does the mountune exhaust sound ?


Exhaust is divine. No power increase really but the noise is out of this world! pops and bangs when thrashed, deep grumble mid throttle and purrs like at kitten when cruising. The best bit is that i bought the car from a manager at a Ford dealer and he had all the bits fitted so i didn't have to pay extra for it :thumb:


----------



## ThcKid (Apr 9, 2010)

With regards to the B&Q buckets, i treat them with the respect that a £1 bucket deserves and thats why they are still doing fine! OR maybe i'm just not using them enough :lol:


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

jamest said:


> Too true. £1200 I have no problem spending and couldn't recommend it enough to anyone else with an ST.


Ive had it on my Fiesta MK7 Zs from new worth every penny and a great sound


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice work there mate looks great


----------



## jonny2112 (Apr 6, 2010)

Nice one :thumb:


----------



## sasko (Oct 22, 2007)

Lovely job - I have a standard ST 2 in panther black - only had it a few months so not done a proper detail on it yet but hope I can come close to that finish!!

Which pad is that you used??

Also did you cover any of the engine bay before pressure washing off? I am a bit nervous to do mine but it is a mess!!

Cheers
Sam


----------



## Stevie---Boy (Mar 21, 2009)

Great work and lovely motor:thumb::thumb:


----------



## 986dave (Feb 24, 2010)

Looking good. As has already been said black is such a good colour to have, those final reflection shots are always worth the time and effort!


----------



## ThcKid (Apr 9, 2010)

sasko said:


> Lovely job - I have a standard ST 2 in panther black - only had it a few months so not done a proper detail on it yet but hope I can come close to that finish!!
> 
> Which pad is that you used??
> 
> ...


Sorry for lack of response, been away for a few days! I used the Chemical Guys Hexlogic Green pad in the end with Megs Swirl-X. took it real easy as this was only my second attempt using a DA!


----------



## dan89 (Apr 27, 2010)

Looks awesome :thumb:

Ford black is a b**** to do! :wall:


----------



## johnnyg (Jan 5, 2008)

hi mate that is one sweet looking motor i have a focus not the st but that is awsome :thumb:
this is mine after a good going over 








now with added stripes


----------



## ThcKid (Apr 9, 2010)

Like the stripes... very Ford GT :thumb:


----------



## Motoract (Feb 18, 2010)

Always have been a fan of ST's. really like the Mountune one though


----------



## sasko (Oct 22, 2007)

ThcKid said:


> Sorry for lack of response, been away for a few days! I used the Chemical Guys Hexlogic Green pad in the end with Megs Swirl-X. took it real easy as this was only my second attempt using a DA!


Great job - I am new to it myself just got a rotary and taking it easy at the moment but keen to have a go at mine!

Did you cover any of the engine before you pressure washed it?


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2010)

looks really nice !! Loves the ST's !!


----------



## billysaph (Feb 19, 2010)

what a great finish you got mate great job :thumb:


----------



## ThcKid (Apr 9, 2010)

sasko said:


> Great job - I am new to it myself just got a rotary and taking it easy at the moment but keen to have a go at mine!
> 
> Did you cover any of the engine before you pressure washed it?


Didnt cover anything although i would recommend it, i was very careful not to wet anything electrical though and i always leave the engine running when i clean them. I once had a puma that ran on 3 cylinders for 4 weeks after i pressure washed the engine bay!


----------



## euphoria (Aug 20, 2008)

very good looks perfect that black!


----------



## sasko (Oct 22, 2007)

ThcKid said:


> Didnt cover anything although i would recommend it, i was very careful not to wet anything electrical though and i always leave the engine running when i clean them. I once had a puma that ran on 3 cylinders for 4 weeks after i pressure washed the engine bay!


Its amazing how much stuff gets sucked up into the engine bay - more so with the Mountune I would expect! Cracking car wish I had the cash to get mine done!


----------



## Arun (Dec 25, 2007)

They do look great in black. Really nice correction work, top job!


My RS is going in for it's Mountune MP350 conversion next week, I can't wait! Hopefully a cat-back will be added to the Mountune lineup later in the year.


----------



## ThcKid (Apr 9, 2010)

Arun said:


> They do look great in black. Really nice correction work, top job!
> 
> My RS is going in for it's Mountune MP350 conversion next week, I can't wait! Hopefully a cat-back will be added to the Mountune lineup later in the year.


Not jealous at all.  Mountune are a class company! had a mk1 RS and loved it, thinking of getting the new RS hybrid when it comes out in a few years


----------



## wil93 (Mar 8, 2010)

very nice work, looks stunning


----------

